# Great Picture



## MartyW (Jun 25, 2006)

Look at this picture that I stumbled across on Bicycle Bills site this would be a great pile of parts to mcome acroos at the swap meet and get for 5 or 10 bucks 






This site has some great stuff on it if you have never been there. It features American made balloon tire bicycles from 1933 through 1941!
http://www.bicyclebill.com/index.html

Marty W


----------



## 35cycleplane (Jul 5, 2006)

marty,gone are the daze of the killer swaps. maybe 10 years ago. these days,we're all too aware of feepay,made a lot of this stuff accessible,and the swaps have suffered. why hassle w/driving distance,when you can buy online,have it delievered? keith


----------



## kunzog (Jul 5, 2006)

Keep searching, there is good stuff still out there. Just last week in N.C. I was at an antique engine/tractor meet and found a 1920 Indian Scout Motor.


----------



## JOEL (Jul 6, 2006)

I saw a bigger pile of bluebird parts than that sitting in a corner at Chestnut Hollow. It's a great place to tour if you're in the Detroit area.


----------



## MartyW (Jul 6, 2006)

*Chestnut Hollow*

Yeah, I was at Jerry's place last year and seen a lot of cool items that he has. You won't get Flea Market deals there but he does have some great accessories and bikes!


----------

